# New (I think) website and scraping DVD?



## TroyO (Apr 6, 2014)

I have been poking around for new info on scraping and ran in to this site, which I hadn't seen before. www.metalscraping.com They have a *CD* it looks like you can order, titled "MetalScraping, how to do it, and how to become pretty good at it."

Has anyone seen it and have a review? 

I also note it looks like they will be selling scraping and metrology tools and supplies which could be interesting if it pans out.


Edit, it's a CD not a DVD. Pictures/Files and articles apparently.


----------



## zman (Apr 9, 2014)

I haven't heard of this before. Is this a process for when it would be inconvenient or impossible to use a surface grinder? Sounds like something one would use on the ways of a lathe. heh, sounds like something I could get lost into for hours.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 9, 2014)

Scraping is for any precision surface but the cross slide and compound dovetails are good places to start.
If you have a worn or cheap machine, it could well benefit from the scraping process.
You have to have a surface plate and make a master as well as your scraping tools.
You'll also have to make new gibbs and scrape them in.
Big part of it is keeping the parts level and true which the cheap machines probably weren't when they left the factory.

I just finished a simple jig to cut the taper on my new gibbs and have already cut the 30deg sides with a clamp design I came up with.
Still have to build the diamond lap to sharpen my carbide scrapers.
Lots of work and some expense goes into it starting out.
My efforts so far are clearly amateur but far superior to the original factory work.

There's a number of vids on yu tube that will give you a clear idea of the tools needed and how it's done.


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 9, 2014)

What are you building a diamond lap from?

I would order Richard Kings vid if I was looking for a vid





tertiaryjim said:


> Scraping is for any precision surface but the cross slide and compound dovetails are good places to start.
> If you have a worn or cheap machine, it could well benefit from the scraping process.
> You have to have a surface plate and make a master as well as your scraping tools.
> You'll also have to make new gibbs and scrape them in.
> ...


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 9, 2014)

Chuck
I picked up diamond backed wheels from enco.
Will soon start on the bearing mounts and shaft.
Then a frame and plate for a rest.
Will be using a 1/4 horse motor.


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 9, 2014)

I hadn't seen this site before, and I looked extensively some time ago, so it's new in the last few years.  I dug up all the information I could on the process, then took Rich's class.  Since scraping is such a tecnique based skill, the class was very good, and helps give a lot of confidence.  Looks like some good info on the site, from reading it a bit, I think he is based in Europe somewhere.


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 9, 2014)

I was thinking a flat lapping plate. I was wondering how you was gonna get the diamonds to stick to your surface plate:nuts: Keep us posted on the build. I have a compressor motor that needs a job. ahahaha





tertiaryjim said:


> Chuck
> I picked up diamond backed wheels from enco.
> Will soon start on the bearing mounts and shaft.
> Then a frame and plate for a rest.
> Will be using a 1/4 horse motor.


----------



## TroyO (Apr 9, 2014)

I keep eyeballing the diamond lapping discs on Ebay.... cheap as chips and I'm thinking you could throw a cheapie 200 RPM gearmotor on it to make a great low speed diamond lap.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-inch-diam...542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ad1f03dee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-DC-200R...371?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d1b4c1f4b

You could even add a cheapie PWM 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-36V-Pul...856?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item2ed0637df8

Did I mention I'm cheap? LOL.

Anyway.... what I am using now is the outside rim of an old step pulley on a 1/4 horse AC motor (Charged with diamond paste). 

It gets it done but it's kludgy and too fast.

I've also considered making an aluminium disc and chucking it up in the lathe when I need to lap (Cover the ways first of course).

Anyway.... I might check that CD out the next time I get some spare funds. I'm still learning and I figure whatever info I can suck up is good. (I Have all of the other DVDs already I think.) If I get it, I'll post up a review.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Apr 9, 2014)

I picked up a two speed fan motor to drive the lap.
Will have 300 and about 475 RPM after cutting the sheaves.
Would prefer a flat cog belt but haven't found a good supplier.

I picked up a couple of cast iron angle plates which I'm using for some practice.Truing the surfaces and squaring them up.
My amateur efforts on the lathe have greatly improved rigidity and smoothed the feel when dialing in a cut.
More work to be done there. Then I'll start on the little mill/drill.
Seems like I'm spending all my time making parts for and fixing the machinery up.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 12, 2014)

tertiaryjim said:


> I picked up a two speed fan motor to drive the lap.
> Will have 300 and about 475 RPM after cutting the sheaves.
> Would prefer a flat cog belt but haven't found a good supplier.
> 
> ...



You sure aren't alone there.


----------



## astjp2 (Apr 13, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> I was thinking a flat lapping plate. I was wondering how you was gonna get the diamonds to stick to your surface plate:nuts: Keep us posted on the build. I have a compressor motor that needs a job. ahahaha



They don't stick to the surface plate, both surfaces wind up getting worn in the process of lapping.  They do surface plates the same way when the lap them flat.  Tim


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 13, 2014)

Yea I have played with a starret diamond lap. You would not even know it had diamonds in it. From what our instructor payed for his, I would say they ae safely out of my pay grade:roflmao:


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 13, 2014)

This looks like another future project for the to do list.

Jake Parker


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 14, 2014)

TroyO said:


> Has anyone seen it and have a review?



I bought a copy to review.  I was much disappointing to me since I've been doing it for quite sometime.  But for a beginner, has lots of very basic stuff that is helpful.  For the money, it needs more content.
I haven't seen Richard's CD so I can't compare the two.


----------



## Inflight (Apr 16, 2014)

4gsr said:


> I bought a copy to review.  I was much disappointing to me since I've been doing it for quite sometime.  But for a beginner, has lots of very basic stuff that is helpful.  For the money, it needs more content.
> I haven't seen Richard's CD so I can't compare the two.




Well, I also bought a copy and am also very disappointed.  The content is presented *exactly* as his html website except with _slightly more _information.  Scraping related photos are very low resolution and there are tons of non-scraping related images of a garden and house cat:nuts:.  Just to give you an idea of the image quality. The largest images are less than 100kb. The entire CD-R contains only about 6MB of content.  

I would not recommend purchasing this CD at all.


I own a copy of Richard King's Dapra power scraping video which is much more informative and useful.


----------



## Andre (Apr 29, 2014)

That site has been around for at least 6-7 months. That's when I found it. Not a ton of info there but fun to poke around.

...poke poke....


----------

